# cervical mucus



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been pg or not had a cycle for over 2 years now, so now as my 1st cycle is starting & I am loonking for signs of ovulaton I am becoming overwhelmed with all the cm descriptions...creamy, wet, sticky, cloudy, watery, egg white...I don't remember what is what. Please help a girl out!! Which are fertile & what is the difference between them all. How do I tell sticky from creamy etc...? What about the color of it too? Is there a difference between white & yellowish? I know clear is generally concidered egg white & therefor fertile. I am a tad confused


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I think the most important distinction to make is that ewcm is stretchy and is the most fertile of the mucous, watery can also be fertile. creamy/lotiony is like hand lotion and is LESS fertile but any mucous at all is to be regarded with the potential for being fertile (especially important for those of us TTA). Sticky usually looks like rubber cement.

you're mainly looking for a slick/stretchy quality. if you feel a "lube-y" type feeling when you wipe (ie it's very slick), there's a good chance you have fertile mucous.

color doesn't really matter, except to say ewcm is almost always clear, or clear streaked with yellowish/whitish


----------

